# Breeder demands



## Jonathan3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently came back from seeing the litter that I am interested in. The breeder caught me off guard, because they told me I needed to pick a name starting with "d." I was thrown off by it, i never heard of a breeder dictating the name of my puppy. They stated they want it to start with "d" because it came from their so called "d" litter. Maybe I am taking this out of proportion, but I am paying 2000, I should be able to choose any name I see fit. The dog will be a family pet, I am not planning on breeding, nor am I looking into competition. Just asking for any insight on this topic, thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is for registering w/ AKC. Your's is from the D litter, so all pups have a D name. 
I personally like it when it is consistent. 
You can choose any call name you'd like. My pups breeder name their pups and register them before it is even decided who gets what pup. That way they ensure the pup's paperwork is in order before going home.
I can call him anything I want, but the registered name was chosen by the breeder. My pup is Gideon, I didn't like that so much for a call name, but it is great for his registered name.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Mine was the same way. I was the g litter so instead of being able register her as diamond vom gildaf, we put gem "diamond" vom gildaf. I have hear some funny ones. Just be creative about it


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Totally normal. Some breeders name the puppies before the buyers even find out which puppy is theirs. You can call the dog whatever you want of course. The "D" is just for the name on the paperwork. It's actually really nice because if you look on the pedigree database you can see all the other "D" vom Whateverkennel puppies and see what they're doing, what they look like as they grow, etc.

Incidentally, my Kopper was from the K litter. Other names we considered were Koffee, Kaffeine, Kodiak, and Kumho.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Totally normal and completely expected.....I do the same.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

$2000 for a baby puppy that's a pet not shown in conformation or competition? Ouch! 

Call him whatever name you want, the registered name doesn't matter. Out of my current dogs, Ianna is the only one who has her name as part of her registered name!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what the others said, for registration purposes you can call him whatever you want.

I like 'catchy" names..Masi is from a "D" litter, so her reg name is 'danger danger',(kennel name) call name Masi

my male's reg name was kennel name "four x four" call name Dodge


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

DunRingill said:


> $2000 for a baby puppy that's a pet not shown in conformation or competition? Ouch!
> 
> Call him whatever name you want, the registered name doesn't matter. Out of my current dogs, Ianna is the only one who has her name as part of her registered name!


You're paying for the lines. If it's a show line dog, that's pretty normal as far as price goes no matter what you do with the dog.

Agreed with everyone about it just being the registered name. The call name can be whatever you want. We once had a dog named "crowned jewels" for a c-litter and there was no way I was going around calling my dog "crowned jewels" on a regular basis. It's completely normal for their to be letter themed litter.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Give the dog a registered "D" name and call him whatever you want. My Nikon is really "Bono" (B-litter). Pan is, well, "Pantalaimon". Kenya came with the name Lamb Chop.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

All my dogs came with the letter I had to choose from, or some were already named. Who cares, you can call him what you'd like. 
French dogs are named by letter according to a year, so all the dogs from one breed are named with the same letter for the year. It does make it easy to tell the dog's age. So right now that breed is on M, so if I am looking at a listing and the dog is named with a J, I know the dog is approx 2 years old. (They don't use K)
The naming by letter per litter (kennel's first litter is A and so on) is very common around the world. It does help other breeders and competitors down the road. If you have Dingo von Doggyhouse and people know of that kennel they can generally figure out who littermates are, or half siblings, etc. Even if yours will never be shown or bred, he will probably end up the breed's database and consistency of naming will be appreciated .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The breeder isn't demanding this of you, they are giving you the opportunity to be involved in selecting a name for the registration papers. You can call the dog Harvey, or Eliza or Roland or Greta whatever you like at home.

Is this how the relation is going to be between you and the breeder. I see emphasis put on $2,000 and the nerve of them asking you for a name with the letter D. So what is the bone of contention. Maybe the $2,000?

make sure this is the dog that you want, and make sure that you think it is worth $2,000. That amount , any amount you pay any breeder should include interest and assistance from the breeder until the dog has taken his last breath. I do. Not only that, many of the people that started off with a dog from me are really good and close friends , some in the 30 year range (plus). 

I don't know. It doesn't bode well that before the pup is home there is already conflict or hostility . How are you going to handle it if 8 months from now the dog may limp ? 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Like all the others have said it is completely normal. When I eventually get a pup it will have the registered name that my breeder picks out. If it is a Male its call name will be Modus...I have had that name picked out for over 5 years now  (Is it sad that I had pet names picked out before children names? It made it difficult when I found out that DH and I were expecting...didn't have one name thought of  )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

This isn't unusual or outrageous, though if you're unfamiliar with the convention, I can see how you might think differently. As others have said, you can use any call name you prefer, it's simply the registered name that must begin with 'D'. I think the challenge of finding a name I liked with a particular letter would be fun. My guy's breeder didn't require it, but for that reason I almost wished that she did. She did require that her kennel name be a part of his registered name which I was glad to do. The breeder of my Irish Wolfhound didn't have any naming requirements, but she did express her preferences, & hoped we'd use her kennel name when registering her. (IW people tend to be generally laid back & mildly averse to regiment & rules).

Carmen, the op said he might be taking this out of proportion & requested insights on the requirement. Why are you reading more into it than that? I don't sense hostility in his question, only genuine confusion. This is common with many buyers encountering breeders' requirements for the 1st time. I've frequently counseled people (who had no desire to breed) that the spay/neuter requirement really was for the dog's benefit & not to unfairly stifle competition. They'd never encountered the deep sense of responsibility many good breeders exemplify.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

dictating the name of my puppy
their so called "d" litter
I am paying 2000
I should be able to choose any name I see fit. 

All pretty strong feelings and seem to be bothered by it . Far more important than a naming issue would be temperament, guarantees etc. 

Also, the breeder told them why - ----because it is their "d" litter. 

If that was not understood they could have communicated their confusion to the breeder , asked them to show them a record of the prior litter which would have been a "C" litter. 

I am just saying there is still the opportunity to go elsewhere .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Carmen is very right - that is exactly how I read the OP....

As everyone says, the breeder is following normal practice....even offering the OP a chance to come up with a D name....

I register my pups and owners get a certificate which has been signed over so that they can transfer the pup into their own name...a friend allowed buyers to pick names and ended up with a couple of doozies (Brunhilda and Bertha I think!) so that person will register the next litter prior to anyone being allocated a pup - the name reflects the kennel and it is absolutely normal for the breeder to assign the registered names. 

If there is hostility or adversarial dialog over a name by a buyer, then I agree, perhaps this is not the right litter for the OP...

Lee


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

On my last 2, the breeder told me the letter, I picked a name and she registered the dog in that name and then I re-registered the dog in my name when I got the dog. I'm pretty sure she was making sure she liked the name, or at least didn't find it offensive or stupid . I didn't really care, I found names I liked and she was fine with what I chose.
When I was breeding Beaucerons, they are named by letter year, so at the beginning of the year I would come up with a list of that letter names and give them to the new buyers to help them out. Most of the Beauceron breeders did this since many buyers wanted a French name but didn't always know the less common names so they appreciated the helpful ideas. I did end up with a few funny ones when the letter was O as I recall.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Hello all,
> 
> I recently came back from seeing the litter that I am interested in. The breeder caught me off guard, because they told me I needed to pick a name starting with "d." I was thrown off by it, i never heard of a breeder dictating the name of my puppy. They stated they want it to start with "d" because it came from their so called "d" litter. Maybe I am taking this out of proportion, but I am paying 2000, I should be able to choose any name I see fit. The dog will be a family pet, I am not planning on breeding, nor am I looking into competition. Just asking for any insight on this topic, thanks.


Carmen, when posted in its entirety the post reads much differently than in the snippets you've cut & focused on. Temperament & health are certainly more important than naming. However if he's satisfied that these pups are likely to have the health & temperament he's seeking he wouldn't need assistance with those more important concerns. That doesn't mean he's ignoring them or that they are inconsequential to him.

Other than the naming issue he hasn't expressed any qualms abut the breeder. IF he doesn't have confidence in the breeder he should look elsewhere. Absolutely. IF his only concern was with the naming requirements, then other posters have surely made it clear this isn't unusual or unreasonable. 

Note, 'dictated' is not necessarily a bad word. Since his breeder requires a name starting in 'd' s/he is dictating at least the terms of the name. He might not have pushed the breeder for additional info regarding naming practices b/c as he originally stated, the requirement 'caught him off guard'. He quite appropriately came to a GSD forum for additional info. 

He hasn't expressed other concerns about the breeder. Until & unless he does, I won't assume there are any.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

as I said , using Wolfstraums term , this is adversarial from the outset . What in the future the dog should come up lame and the breeder says , you know, oh , that's pano. Then would the OP think he was somehow stuck with a deliberately placed "defective" dog because he is only a pet home , yet paid $2,000. That sum never had to come up as part of the discussion. In coming to the forum it was in the form of a complaint , not a question . If there is strife in the breeder-owner relation at the outset before any time or any thing has passed between them , then that is just not good. 
the snippets did not distort or take out of context , basically took the icing off 
Look at it from the breeders perspective also . 
now is the time to decide to continue or to go elsewhere --- nuf said ---


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

The snippets completely left off that the OP 
1) was caught off guard 
2) wondered if he was blowing it out of proportion
3) requested insights from others about the requirement

Given all that was left out, the snippets posted did considerably more than 'take the icing off'. FTR, I'm definitely seeing a question rather than strife. The op openly expressed doubts about his views/concerns on the matter. He posed his question in a GSD forum which s/b an excellent place for such questions.

His question has been answered. IF he continues to be interested in this litter he now understands the naming requirement is reasonable and common. There's no benefit in seeking another breeder simply b/c he didn't previously understand naming conventions. 

He hasn't expressed any other concerns about the breeder. Until/unless he does I'm going to believe he doesn't have any. His confusion about naming conventions would have arisen with many breeders so dumping this breeder if he's otherwise happy with the pups & breeding program seems foolish & counter productive. And I don't understand why anyone would advise him to do so.

I agree that the $2000 never had to be mentioned but that's equally true of your extraneous 'advice' & 'insights'. Unflattering conjecture as to his future behavior really takes a leap into lala land. I don't think this needs a breeder or buyer perspective. He was confused about naming/registration conventions & has been provided with info clarifying that.

As I stated previously, if *he* isn't comfortable with the breeder he shouldn't get a pup from 'em. However, why should your discomfort/disapproval with him as a buyer affect who he gets his pup from, assuming it's not you (or Lee) that he's dealing with?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Well - it is not one of my puppy people....I am at K as evidenced by the recent photo threads D) D)

Reading on the net is difficult - word choice is tantamount to reading emotion since you do not see the person....starting off with the word DEMANDS - rather than REQUIREMENTS or the less adversarial word REQUEST for example denotes an opposition position in my reaction to the word. 

Frankly - if there is a problem with the name and obviously there is, then the newly forming bond between owner and breeder is already stressed....and a resentment forms....if this is a breeder who tries to stay in touch, to keep up, then it may not be a good prospect for the future...have been here, have found more compatible homes for pups if there is conflict about practices and terms of contracts....heck, someone decided to change my contract around because they would never consider returning any puppy regardless of health (this at 3 weeks of age) in the future and changed terms....after 4 or 5 years of casual contact (they initially inquired about the G litter and as I remember, wanted a different name and unlimited reg. and I sold the pup to somone else).....and having seen the contract for the Gs...I simply said, thanks and good luck in the future. Now Meghan has that pup so it all worked out for the best....simply saying, maybe he will be happier with someone who is in tune, on the same page as the OP's expectations....

Lee


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The father of my dog is from a "G" litter, but they wanted to name him Troy. So,his registered name is 

Gus-Troy van Stavast. 

Though, it's not necessary to put the "call name" in the registered name, but it's an option.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, the majority of my breeder friends (myself included) name their puppies prior to sending them to their new home. I admit to being a bit surprised that the breeder would ask you to name the puppy. The "letter" is to designate the sequence of litters and is normally the task of the breeder. You get to choose the calling name and IMHO that's the way it should be.

:welcome: Aboard!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Perfectly normal practice!!


----------



## Avorow (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup! I have let people chose the names based on the litter and most of the time they do the right thing. If they dont, the puppy contract is void and at best the puppy can return home with no refund if there is a problem. I kind of read some indignation in the OP as well...
My Wolfstraum pup is Image, but even her breeder called her Wicked, which suits her much better!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jonathan3 said:


> I recently came back from seeing the litter that I am interested in. The breeder caught me off guard, because they told me I needed to pick a name starting with "d." I was thrown off by it, i never heard of a breeder dictating the name of my puppy. They stated they want it to start with "d" because it came from their so called "d" litter. Maybe I am taking this out of proportion, but I am paying 2000, I should be able to choose any name I see fit. The dog will be a family pet, I am not planning on breeding, nor am I looking into competition. Just asking for any insight on this topic, thanks.


This must be your first time buying from a reputable breeder--congrats on your choice! Yes, this is standard practice. Good breeders care about keeping track of their litters; some do so by naming the entire litter with the same letter, some choose a "theme" for their litter names, but it is a way for the breeder (and everyone else interested) to see the dog's name and immediately know who the parents are. 

For example, my puppy's name is Vinca von Sontausen. Her littermates are named Vello, Vreddy, Vritzi, etc. Anytime I hear a of a von Sontausen dog with a "V" name, I automatically know they have the same parents as my dog. You can see how this could be handy.

Now, this only applies to the dog's registered name with the AKC, and your breeder is kind to allow you to choose your puppy's name (as long as it starts with "D"), some puppies come with their name already registered and you cannot change it. In any case, regardless of the registered name, you can call your dog whatever you want! The name you pick and use is known as the dog's "call name". You can call him Buddy or Max or Aloisius or anything you can dream up! If you're not showing, breeding, or anything like that, your dog's registered name need never be used, or even thought about.

So don't disparage the breeder AT ALL, no matter how much you are paying for a puppy, keeping track of litters is what ethical breeders do.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice response. Lies are you lying Lambchop? (see if you can correctly gauge the tone?)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

huh? I adopted the dog at 3.5 yrs, was not involved with the naming of the litter (I believe it was a "theme" litter, not a letter litter).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh just didn't think someone would name a dog lamb chop-sorry


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

just don't call it "Late-For-Supper" LOL!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I bet prime rib was pick of the litter-sorry just can't help it


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

As said several times before, totally standard practice. Our new pup, Ezra, was part of E litter. All his siblings are E names: Ebo, Echo, Enzo, Ena, Ezasha, and E'Lily.

If you really don't want a D name, do like the last name in the E litter above and put the letter D'<name>. For example if you wanna call him Max, then his registered name could be D'Max von RandomKennelNameHaus


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think this is a good question, and shame on people for jumping on the OP for asking it. Until you have experienced the practice of naming dogs by a certain convention, how would he know?

I think that some people need to step back and realize that everyone in the world has not been raised within the confines of the dog-world. And no amount of money or naming protocol makes a breeder a good breeder a bad breeder. Good for the OP for asking questions, and not just believing that because he is spending what is typical for a well-bred shepherd that he has found a breeder of them. He asked a question being open to the idea that he may just not know. 

Again, following a naming protocol does not make a breeder a good breeder. That is something that really does not cost anything and adds no real value (cost of registering puppies is included in the purchase price). I was surprised that someone suggested this to be evidence of the breeder being good.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nope , I'm with Wolfstraum. Selzer you wouldn't even demand something of your dog , you would request.
Here is where it gets confusing if the naming is left to the owner. I have a german import , 100% ddr breeding from haus Sandokan, well known. Yet when her first buyer registered her she named her after a favourite country and western song. I have no quarrel whatsoever with the original owner who experimented with GSD and felt it just was not the breed for her - so I am lucky. But every time I mention this dog I have to explain why there is a break in the continuity of the dogs kennel name association - almost as if people don't believe she is ddr because of her american name like show line people select.
There is a distrust at the outset because the breeder DID explain "supposed d litter" . See supposed . Did not believe the answer .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> I think this is a good question, and shame on people for jumping on the OP for asking it. Until you have experienced the practice of naming dogs by a certain convention, how would he know?
> 
> I think that some people need to step back and realize that everyone in the world has not been raised within the confines of the dog-world. And no amount of money or naming protocol makes a breeder a good breeder a bad breeder. Good for the OP for asking questions, and not just believing that because he is spending what is typical for a well-bred shepherd that he has found a breeder of them. He asked a question being open to the idea that he may just not know.
> 
> Again, following a naming protocol does not make a breeder a good breeder. That is something that really does not cost anything and adds no real value (cost of registering puppies is included in the purchase price). I was surprised that someone suggested this to be evidence of the breeder being good.


Who "jumped on" the OP? All I see are explanations.

And it was me who said "good breeders want to keep track of their litters". Some do it by a litter letter, others by a theme. Nowhere did I say that a specific naming protocol "makes" a breeder good, but I have never seen a BYB do this.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey , last I'll say on this ( m a y b e ) is that even the topic name is -- breeder demands --- 

when you sell a pup that person in some way impacts on your life - it can be a real gift , a real pleasure and friendship -- it can go the other way . Dogs are open to the capriciousness of nature - things can and do go wrong . That is where a good relationship is critical . If the breeder tries their best to help, refund or replace , that has to be appreciated . Knew of someone who went through hades for some simple thing but the person wanted compensation for emotional suffering , took it all the way to provincial supreme court -- each and every time they lost (breeder won) judges irritated at court's waste of time. But they had a right and they exercised that right to appeal -- they had a healthy bank account , the breeder did not. Even though they were vindicated , in the end they were out of pocket and disheartend. They were very quick to offer refund - replacement - free training etc . but the owner of the dog took it upon themselves to have multiple extensive surgeries done and then wanted to charge those expenses to the breeder (in case you were wondering).

see-- a buyer can get , in the vernacular , hosed , but a breeder is not without exposure to risk , so yes the breeder perspective does matter. Some people you size up and you know it is not where you want your pup to go , or they are not worth the aggravation so you say , I'm so sorry I don't think I have something for you. Good day and good luck.

xxxx comments not about the OP xxxx but a general "YOU" 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If the OP is even still here after being jumped on and, yes, even I read it that way.........

This is a pretty normal practice. I let my puppy people pick a name for their puppy. I do get last say, but most are pretty good with finding a unique name. If they are having problems with a letter then we just throw the litter letter at the beginning of the name like C'Varda, C'Varick, B'Navarre. They can also find a name and then call them something else. Vala's registered name is Balien (B litter).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our breeder asked that the first word of the dogs registered name be her kennel name, the second word had to start with whatever letter the litter was. 
I actually like having the kennel name in there. It makes it easy to find other dogs from the same breeder.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Kaos is Kaos von Wolfstraum but Dante is really Franz von Knoefler!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

There are so many names that I like that it helped me pick a name when I had to follow a litter letter. I do like it too when the breeder lets me help pick the registered name. To me that's part of the fun.

I personally do a registered name and a different call name with my dogs. Don't ask me why, guess I just like it that way. 

Dalton is Sadie Roses Giovanni
Sundance is Ezio zu Treuen Händen
Butch is Dario von der Staatsmacht


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter's litter was the S litter. My breeder was perfectly okay with his registered name being "S-Hunter vom Geistwasser"... perhaps you can do the same? D-Name (kennel name)?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL....Rocket's registered name will actually be "Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell", because he was an "E" litter. 

(When I someday send the papers in.....)


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

When I got Glock I was totally new to the Letter Litter. As I was on the list for a puppy from the litter, if all worked out, she emailed me when they were born and said to pick out a name that started with G for his registered name and that I could call him whatever I wanted. I had some fun coming up with all sorts of "G" names. Good luck to you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh heck, Bear and Dolly are littermates out of my E-litter. I was going to name them Evenstar's Bear, and Evenstar's Dolly. Now, maybe I should do Evenstar's e-Bear, and Evenstar's e-Dolly, if I ever get around to registering them. 

I suppose I better do that this week.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> When I got Glock I was totally new to the Letter Litter. As I was on the list for a puppy from the litter, if all worked out, she emailed me when they were born and said to pick out a name that started with G for his registered name and that I could call him whatever I wanted. I had some fun coming up with all sorts of "G" names. Good luck to you!


Yeah, thats part of the fun. Making a list of names of the same letter. Its a like a challenge. Ultimately we went with the name our son wanted...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Picking out the name is fun-don't see why a breeder shouldn't let you pick out a name following whatever the letter is-and if a breeder ended up not wanting sell me one of their dogs over a name-oh well


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Agreed, reading on the net is difficult. Indeed, several of the Op's words could have negative connotations. However, precisely b/c reading on the net is problematic, people should try & work with new posters, ie at least temporarily extend them the 'benefit of the doubt'. Jumping evil under these circumstances looks like a dirty bite to me. FTR, breeders' past bad experiences with puppy buyers shouldn't be globalized to this new member. That's unfair to him & counter productive. 

Freestep, the majority of posts have been informative & courteous, including yours. IF I was at an event seeking info & asked MrA a question which he answered while tossing a cup of ice water in my face only to have MsB answer again while shoving me into the wall I *might* just might remember the shabby treatment more vividly than the info regardless of how *good* the info was or how nicely I was answered by the majority of people present. Too often I see posters, especially newer members, treated badly. IF they (understandably) flee just where is the educational benefit? 

Carmen, there are horror stories where the breeder is the baddie...Horror stories where the buyer is the baddie. Horror stories where buyer & breeder deserve each other & the poor pup deserves neither. For caring breeders & owners these scenarios are heart rending. But there's no reason to put this poster in that suit at this time. A few ill chosen words? Pfft. I have that many & more to my credit. You do, too. Most of us do. (Robin H might be the exception). Breeders should assess & screen their buyers, not this board, & certainly not on the basis of several ill chosen words that are well balanced by other words.



> I let my puppy people pick a name for their puppy. I do get last say, but most are pretty good with finding a unique name.


If I was a breeder this would probably be my approach. I wouldn't need to love the name...I might personally hate it, but I wouldn't want a name I disapproved of. IF a breeder didn't permit me some input on the name I'd go elsewhere unless there was a compelling reason they wanted full control of naming. I want to at least like the name, even the registered name, but more importantly I do poorly with micro-managers. IF we can't even work together on a simple name, I'd wonder how we're to work together if more serious issues arise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

on paper/registration my dogs first name had
to begin with an "E". his last name is the name
of the kennel. my breeder explained to us
why his name had to be the way it is. actually
i'm not sure what would have happened had we chosen
not to use "E" for the first letter of his name and the
kennel name for his last name. we didn't have a problem
with his naming for registration.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> LOL....Rocket's registered name will actually be "Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell", because he was an "E" litter.
> 
> (When I someday send the papers in.....)


So did you get your dog from Rinvendell Kennels in california? If so, then I have a Rivendell dog too -- Natty.

CH (AKC) Rivendell's Natalie Bayou Bay - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Jonathan3 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Sorry*

Sorry anyone that I offended. It was just a question that I was not well educated in. I wanted to ask the members here before confronting the breeder. Did not want to start anything between me and the breeder. The price reference was not intended to mean anything negative. Yes I have done some research on the breed. So I really do like the breeder and the quality of their dogs. Temperment is definitely the most important quality for me and my family. Thank you all for the clarification and now I feel more comfortable. Again, I am truly sorry for showing any negativity towards breeders, I meant nothing by it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do name our puppies early. At a few days old, we talk to them, using their names.....


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

My dog came from an "I" litter.

My kids wanted "Kira"... Her papers say "iKira" I say what the heck. We call her Kira.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Jonathan, I hope you'll continue to read & post here. Board advice & support can be invaluable, especially with puppies. Even an exceptionally gooood pup has days it's an absolute rascal.


----------

